# Newark show December



## bendy1990 (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone selling there or is planning on going with stuff for sale?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

What is it? a bug show?


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

We will be there with dry stock and live stock, its an inverts sale day.

Neil


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Love the look of some of these bugs... as long as they are behind glass :blush: don't think I could quite get to the point of keeping them though :eek4:


----------



## SCARTUM (Feb 24, 2006)

bendy1990 said:


> Anyone selling there or is planning on going with stuff for sale?


i shall hopefully be there to enlarge my spider collection :whistling2:


i have also heard from hysterocrates* who says he will have a table there selling his usual stuff : victory: i shall send hin in here to put up his own advert as he is soon to be opening an online shop too 

hope to meet some of you guys there 

take care all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SCARTUM (Feb 24, 2006)

and just for those that don't know the details - 


*Sunday 11th December 2011 11am – 4pm.*

*Newark Entomological Fair*


Grove Leisure Centre
London Road
Balderton
Newark
Notts
NG24 3AL


:no1:


----------



## jonathanlbuck (Sep 2, 2011)

coolcroc said:


> We will be there with dry stock and live stock, its an inverts sale day.
> 
> Neil


Hi Neil are you only taking inverts?


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

jonathanlbuck said:


> Hi Neil are you only taking inverts?


 
Yes, it an invert show only, if you want reptiles taking then you need to pre-order.

Thanks
Neil


----------

